# Ramp Plans



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

Anyone have any plans for a spine or qtr pipe or fun box, I havent decided what I want to build yet but it will have to be able to move, so im thinking a spine or funbox would be fun, and with a spine mabe just make it into a qtr pipe, anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

these will work great


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

I used to know a killer site that let you download dxf files too, but I can't find it right now. http://rampplans.org looks good though. Lots of links to ramp sites.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

sittingduck said:


> I used to know a killer site that let you download dxf files too, but I can't find it right now. http://rampplans.org looks good though. Lots of links to ramp sites.


that things got alot of good stuff


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

if u can try to get ur hands on one of Thrasher Sk8board Mags Ramp Plan booklet thingies. they are very helpful when building ramps n' stuff for the 1st time, very detailed


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

Sombrio69 said:


> if u can try to get ur hands on one of Thrasher Sk8board Mags Ramp Plan booklet thingies. they are very helpful when building ramps n' stuff for the 1st time, very detailed


do you by any chance have a thrasher skate mag ramp plan booklet that you could scan a page and send it to me?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

the quarter's gonna need something backing it or a platform, so you don't just push it over if you're planning on using it alone, but, if you want a portable quarter, no back, that way you can butt it right up against walls for some sick wall rides, etc...
same with the spine, will need a wider base so it doesn't slide or wobble around on ya'... I'd say ixnay on the spine, but I've never built one....

I'd put my vote down (or if I were building) for a portable kicker and/or portable quarter... then just drive around in a truck looking for lines. but as for plans, sorry man, got nothin' for ya'... the ones I built years and years ago were just from scraps and whatever shapes I could piece together... my quarters always had funky transitions, all kinked and shift...


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

try this site its got instrutions 2 its realy helped me go to the how 2 section

http://www.bmxtrix.com/


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

jimage said:


> try this site its got instrutions 2 its realy helped me go to the how 2 section
> 
> http://www.bmxtrix.com/


BOOM! That's the site I used to build my ramps.... great stuff there.


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

sittingduck said:


> BOOM! That's the site I used to build my ramps.... great stuff there.


duck you got any pics of ur ramps, im looking for inspriation


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

f0ggy said:


> duck you got any pics of ur ramps, im looking for inspriation


Here's my box jump:








I have a couple other 4' quarters that I've had in several configurations... half-pipe, spine, box, and currently it's a hip.
You can see the spine in this vid: https://huckit.net/phpnuke/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=getit&lid=15
The main thing is your templates... find a big flat area to lay out your plywood. To draw the transitions, I use a real long strip of wood with a nail in one end and a hole for a pen or pencil in the other end at the distance you want for your transition radius. You can re-position the nail for compound transitions. For example, you can draw the bottom part of the tranny 8', then near the top, move your pivot in a little to make it 7'. This gives you a bit more of a lip, but doesn't sacrifice transition area at the bottom of a shorter ramp.


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

f0ggy said:


> do you by any chance have a thrasher skate mag ramp plan booklet that you could scan a page and send it to me?


 i do have a copy but i dont have a scanner or a camera


----------

